# New PC Help Please



## Stu_Y (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the time has come to upgrade from my existing pc (see sig) which died at the weekend.

I will then upgrade to LR 2 etc

Keeping to a budget of £75'-8'' (monitor not included) what chipset, processor, graphics card and motherboard would you recommend. I will be sticking to Win XP Pro so don't suggest Vista as I hate it. I will be putting the max amount of Ram for XP in the m/c.

Many thanks for your help

Stu


----------

